# Wtf! No more prime time!



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

*Watch for automatic re-routing.* For smoother pickups, passengers can now adjust their pin *one time* post-request. If you have an Android or are using Waze, we'll automatically re-route you. Otherwise you'll receive a notification first.


----------



## CCW (Dec 25, 2015)

oh God.. This is so bad for driver.


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

Say your a few blocks from a pickup, and the gps reroutes you a few miles away........posssible?

Or, pax is in prime time zone. Moves the pin and is in no surge zone....... what's the chances PT is no longer part of the fair?


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

IT'S EASIER TO HIT A LAWN DART TARGET THAN IT IS TO HIT LYFT'S PRIMETIME TARGET IN SAN DIEGO!


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Well, if a PAX moves the pin, hopefully the original fare is still in effect. We'll have to test...


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Get out while you can. Save your dignity.


----------



## CCW (Dec 25, 2015)

Question: say I got a ping which was 1 mile away from me, I was on my way to the address. 

After 3 minutes of driving, I arrived to the address before PAX change the address. And I hit the arrival button on Lyft app and sit in my car and waiting.

Is PAX still allowed to change the requested address after I got there already??


-------------------------

The way how I used to deal with the stupid PAX is that I go to the ping and found that PAX is not there and I call to find out WhereTF is PAX .
PAX would usually say some bullsh1t like oh we are 2 blocks down.. And I would say can you pls put your current location into Lyft app as the dest. address and I would drive from where I am and start to charge the PAX and drive to the PAX.

I only do this if PAX really wants me and I really need this ride to meet my hourly pay. If it doesn't sound right during the phone call to PAX, I would just wait for my 5 minutes and get my $5 no show fee and move on.


----------



## Load & Go (Dec 16, 2015)

Prime time is a bait and switch!!! Just another algorithm made by tech guys to make drivers go for the bait


----------



## ChattaBilly (Jan 10, 2016)

I like it when they blame it on the app...


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

...Now you see me, now you don't... and now you don't get paid


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I've verified with the software engineers, moving Pin doesn't affect the PT applied and the pin can only be adjusted a minimal distance of 1 block, rest easy kids.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

BostonBarry - is PT applied based upon request location? I ask because my area just started doing guaranteed prime time and it is worded in a way that could be interpreted to mean PT depends on where the driver is when they accept the ping, so I wanted to double check


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

PT is very much based on request location and not where driver accepts.

Now, if they have a guarantee with a zone where the number of rides differ, it's there that driver's location matters (so even if the PAX is two miles west of the zone, if you're in the zone it counts toward your rides in an hour)


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

PT is based on location requested from. I believe that is how guaranteed PT works, too. But we've only done that one week here and I didn't drive much during the hours it was available so I couldn't speak too much from experience.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

So my area is doing guaranteed prime time. We do not have other guarantees though. When we get the text telling us it'll be happening, it contains a link to a webpage that has a map with the guarantee prime time areas shown & the hours it'll happen & the rate you'll get. 

Then it has an explanation of what prime time is & how it's given. They say this:

"Every ride will have at least 25% Prime Time, as long as you accept it while you're in that area during those hours."

So that makes it sound like if you are in the guaranteed prime time area & accept a pax request from out of the area, that you will still get at least 25% PT rate. I'm not sure if that is what they mean to say though


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> So my area is doing guaranteed prime time. We do not have other guarantees though. When we get the text telling us it'll be happening, it contains a link to a webpage that has a map with the guarantee prime time areas shown & the hours it'll happen & the rate you'll get.
> 
> Then it has an explanation of what prime time is & how it's given. They say this:
> 
> ...


Yes, exactly that.

When guaranteed prime time starts, large blocks of the map will show they are in prime time; and all trips during that time requested within those areas are subject to the prime time rates.

Savvy passengers will glance at Uber and may notice that there is no surge happening and then request on that service.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

If an area is on guaranteed prime time, it'll be pink on the map, and you'll notice it because it doesn't change at all unlike normal Prime Time areas.

For instance, the stadium area in Philly was on 50% last night from 11-2 because of a hockey game. They have also been coating center city with guaranteed Prime Time late on Friday and Saturday. I'm not sure why, it has to cut down on demand. And they're also almost certainly losing money on the hourly guarantees here, so I think they are instituting it to try to make more money basically. A lot of guys here seem to know how to game the Lyft hourly guarantees, I've noticed a group of 5-6 drivers hanging out on one street in deep south Philly well away from high demand areas to protect each other from pings after they do their ride for the hour.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

It's not just about the pt! I seldom get pt anyway.
I just don't like that pax can change the pickup loctioan!

I arrive, I wait. If you don't move your ass to my car in 5 mins, I cancel and collect $5.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

uberpa said:


> It's not just about the pt! I seldom get pt anyway.
> I just don't like that pax can change the pickup loctioan!
> 
> I arrive, I wait. If you don't move your ass to my car in 5 mins, I cancel and collect $5.


It's intended to cut down on cancellations, especially the ones we get where they realize their phone's GPS is not reporting their location correctly.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

uberpa said:


> It's not just about the pt! I seldom get pt anyway.
> I just don't like that pax can change the pickup loctioan!
> 
> I arrive, I wait. If you don't move your ass to my car in 5 mins, I cancel and collect $5.


Exactly. If they call me and tell me they are somewhere else, I tell them that they have to cancel. We should not have to drive to two pick-up locations to pick up a PAX. If they don't know how to set the pin, that is their problem.


----------

